# Hello everyone I'm new to the Mantid Forum



## Edward Papartis (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello,

My name is Ed and I'm new to the Mantid Forum. Mantids have always fascinated me ever since i was young. I remember catching some on my Granpa's farm when I was about seven and have been hooked on them since. I've raised T. siniensis, and M. religiosa which I primarily use for organic pest control in my garden. I've also raised a P. wahlbergii I acquired at a local reptile show. Currently I would like to try breeding some of the exotic species. I recently acquired some B. mendica nymphs from Yen Saw (excellent person to do business with), and have a S. lineola ooth on the way from rlechols (Rachel). Having raised and bred numerous chameleon and gecko species will hopefully give me some experience in breeding Mantids.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome Ed! You'll find a lot of people like you here.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Ed,

Welcome to the forum  

What chameleon species have you raised? I had about 6 species last year, although I think the mantids have finally taken over!


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. I grew up in central Illinois.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome dude i'm right by brookfeild! Week have reptile shows!? Also have you ever been to the zoo because we took a feildtrip there once


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome and how long ago were u on grampas farm?


----------

